# PF's New House



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't mind the mess, I still have boxes everywhere.

The bosses are watching squirrels:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

The Living Room - I love the color of the walls...this is a good thing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

The Dining Table I bought and the Laundry with my pantry shelves.  Grandma's Desk that pulls out to a banquet table, yes, I am using it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

The deck, my new grill Shrek got me for Christmas.  The front and side of the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bed and Bath...yes, I still love the color of the walls...matches my shower curtain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

There you have it, the long awaited pictures.
That is the bed I bought on a whim.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2015)

Aw! Most of what I see is broken picture links


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's weird GG, I see all the pictures.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2015)

Really nice PF.  Congrats.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow, have you been busy!


Looks great, thanks for posting!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 8, 2015)

Love it!

GG, I couldn't see the pics on the DC app on the iPad, but when I went to the "regular" site, there they were!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice!!!

How are Shrek and the cats adjusting to the new home and routine?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks, Dawg! I see them now on my PC. 

Nice, PF! I really like the bathroom sink! Looks great


----------



## roadfix (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice!  Thanks for the tour!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice! Blessings for much love and happiness in your new house!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 8, 2015)

Wonderful photos! Glad to see you are settling in.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 8, 2015)

What a charming house, princess!  Thank you for sharing pictures. Wishing you, Shrek, and the kitties many happy years in your new home.


----------



## Addie (Sep 8, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's weird GG, I see all the pictures.



So do I. And I love the bathroom sink. No wonder you snapped up that bed. It is a beauty! 

PF, I just want to wish you and Shrek all the happiness the two of you deserve in your lovely new home. 

I have always told my kids since they were just barely old enough to understand the message. "Because it is family. And that is all that matters in the end." And come Thanksgiving Day, you and Shrek can live that message. 

And here are a couple of angels to watch over you and Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks, Everyone.

The kitties think it's great, the sun actually comes in and they can lay in the sun beams.  More room for them to race around the house when the urge takes them.  Lots of hidey holes, too.

Will be putting some BarTop around the bathroom sink, the edges of the mosaic are sharp and Shrek has torn his hand on them.  Otherwise we just need some touch up painting on the inside.  Change the cabinet hardware and we are set.  We need to repaint the exterior and remove the aluminum awning over the front window, I would also like to redo the front porch, getting rid of the fake wrought iron and building some pillars.  The yard needs lots of work.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't bother making a list of things to do for your new home because you'll never run out of work.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 8, 2015)

So cute!  Looks like it's turning into home!

If Rob came to visit, you'd likely find that shower curtain missing...


----------



## Addie (Sep 8, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Everyone.
> 
> The kitties think it's great, the sun actually comes in and they can lay in the sun beams.  More room for them to race around the house when the urge takes them.  Lots of hidey holes, too.
> 
> Will be putting some BarTop around the bathroom sink, the edges of the mosaic are sharp and Shrek has torn his hand on them.  Otherwise we just need some touch up painting on the inside.  Change the cabinet hardware and we are set.  We need to repaint the exterior and remove the aluminum awning over the front window, I would also like to redo the front porch, getting rid of the fake wrought iron and building some pillars.  The yard needs lots of work.



That is not good about the tile edges. Does that awning shade the sun from coming in? It seems odd that it would be over only one window. 

You have a back yard. And it looks like enough grass in front to require water. You are the envy of members in California.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 8, 2015)

What a cozy little domicile for an ogress and her ogre.  So glad the kitties are settling in nicely; always a main concern when moving a furry family member. One thing you might want to consider - moving the grill OFF the wooden deck with the wooden trellis. There have been a number of news stories about house fires that were started from grilling on a wooden deck. In fact, we learned from the news that MA state law requires grills to be at ground level on a non-burnable surface. You don't need to have your new digs get singed.  Oh, and if you have vinyl siding, don't put it close to that either, or it will warp. We learned that thanks to Himself's Dad grilling at our last new home back in OH. 

Odd, NO photos of a kitchen. You planning on cooking?


----------



## Caslon (Sep 8, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> One thing you might want to consider - moving the grill OFF the wooden deck with the wooden trellis. There have been a number of news stories about house fires that were started from grilling on a wooden deck.



I'd be worried also about how well sealed the wood deck is at repelling grease spots that I always get around my BBQ's. I think they sell some kind of metal fireproof pan or mat you can set under BBQ's.  I think she's safe as far as the trellis goes if her BBQ is not left unattended.  Where she has it placed now looks so damned convenient.


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 9, 2015)

Princess 
   Your new home is lovely. 
Thank you for sharing with us.
I am happy for you.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2015)

bakechef said:


> So cute!  Looks like it's turning into home!
> 
> If Rob came to visit, you'd likely find that shower curtain missing...



I have another coming...going to decoupage it on the linen closet doors and make a small curtain for the window.

Rob can find it and towels to match @ Bed, Bath and Beyond


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a cozy little domicile for an ogress and her ogre.  So glad the kitties are settling in nicely; always a main concern when moving a furry family member. One thing you might want to consider - moving the grill OFF the wooden deck with the wooden trellis. There have been a number of news stories about house fires that were started from grilling on a wooden deck. In fact, we learned from the news that MA state law requires grills to be at ground level on a non-burnable surface. You don't need to have your new digs get singed.  Oh, and if you have vinyl siding, don't put it close to that either, or it will warp. We learned that thanks to Himself's Dad grilling at our last new home back in OH.
> 
> Odd, NO photos of a kitchen. You planning on cooking?



I have the paving blocks needed for the grill, just wanted to keep it sheltered while not using.  Need to level a spot in the back, that ground is rock hard.  No one has done anything with it for a long time.

I can't seem to get clean kitchen counters.  I still have the ugly stove and have not done anything with it to change it up from the Realtor's pic.  Once it is ours and I start changing things, I'll have some before and after pictures.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks positively Elizabethan, in a good way.   Welcome home.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 9, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I'd be worried also about how well sealed the wood deck is at repelling grease spots that I always get around my BBQ's. I think they sell some kind of metal fireproof pan or mat you can set under BBQ's.  I think she's safe as far as the trellis goes if her BBQ is not left unattended.  Where she has it placed now looks so damned convenient.



Home Depot sells the mats. I bought one years ago and they are great.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations to you both and the scampers.   Looks good, looks comfortable.


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations PF.I'm happy for you.
It's a beautiful home.
Don't worry about the petty stuff.The small projects will get done when your good and ready to get them done.Geez you just moved in.Relax and enjoy it.You deserve it.

P.S.
Hope you have good, really niiice neighbors.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice, PF!  You will have fun doing the updates you are thinking of.  It's YOURS, and you can do what you want with it!!

It's a good thing you have that plaque that says "HOME."  It will come in handy in your later years when you tend to forget where you are.  Trust me, it happens!  LOL


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> Congratulations PF.I'm happy for you.
> It's a beautiful home.
> Don't worry about the petty stuff.The small projects will get done when your good and ready to get them done.Geez you just moved in.Relax and enjoy it.You deserve it.
> 
> ...



Most folks who have just purchased a new home, have time before they move in to make the changes that they want. You didn't have that luxury. So get through the holidays first. Then during the winter months, you can take your time making the changes you want. Next, in the spring you can concentrate on the backyard and that garden you have always wanted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2015)

Addie said:


> Most folks who have just purchased a new home, have time before they move in to make the changes that they want.



They do?  Most people I know can only afford one mortgage or rental payment, so they live in and fix up the new house at the same time.

When we bought our house, a friend advised us to fix up our bedroom first. That way, we would have a place to retreat to while we renovated or remodeled the rest of the house. After we redid a room, we would reward ourselves by taking a few months off and buying a new set of furniture for that room. Worked well but I was 29 when we started


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 9, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> They do?  Most people I know can only afford one mortgage or rental payment, so they live in and fix up the new house at the same time.
> 
> When we bought our house, a friend advised us to fix up our bedroom first. That way, we would have a place to retreat to while we renovated or remodeled the rest of the house. After we redid a room, we would reward ourselves by taking a few months off and buying a new set of furniture for that room. Worked well but I was 29 when we started



That does happen GG.People who buy those huge Modular homes can and do customize the floor plan with the builders of it before it's even built.Right down to what color they want the shades.
If they want something changed before it's moved, the changes are made.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> That does happen GG.People who buy those huge Modular homes can and do customize the floor plan with the builders of it before it's even built.Right down to what color they want the shades.
> If they want something changed before it's moved, the changes are made.



I didn't say it didn't happen. I don't think most people who buy homes renovate them before moving in.


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 9, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I didn't say it didn't happen. I don't think most people who buy homes renovate them before moving in.



I will be. It's going to be my last home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2015)

tinlizzie said:


> Looks positively Elizabethan, in a good way.   Welcome home.



Thank you!

Yes, the dark walls, dark woods in the kitchen and bath, make me feel cozy.  

The picture and sword have been favorites for a number of years.  I also have a tapestry of the picture (The Accolade) for a bedroom wall, I'll be putting that above my dresser instead of a mirror.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the kind thoughts every one!

I am really enjoying looking at all the things I need to fix up to what I want.  I think I will be painting outside this weekend if the weather stays cooler. I love lumber yards, hardware and paint stores.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> They do?  Most people I know can only afford one mortgage or rental payment, so they live in and fix up the new house at the same time.
> 
> When we bought our house, a friend advised us to fix up our bedroom first. That way, we would have a place to retreat to while we renovated or remodeled the rest of the house. After we redid a room, we would reward ourselves by taking a few months off and buying a new set of furniture for that room. Worked well but I was 29 when we started



Here in the city where I grew up, most of my friends that I grew up with would buy a triple decker. (Three apartments high.) They lived on the first floor, renovated the second floor, and rented out the top floor for income. When the second floor was done, they moved upstairs and then rented out the first floor. They lived almost rent or mortgage free while the rental incomes from the other two floors paid the mortgage. 

I personally have never had the desire to own my own home. Too many headaches. Let the landlord do the worrying and repairs.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2015)

Addie, I've seen that happen too when I lived in the city. There aren't a lot of multiple unit dwellings in the suburbs.  You live in a single family home.  Then you buy a nicer one and sell your current one.  You need the money from the first house to buy the second house. If the timing doesn't work out and your sale is delayed but you have to close on the new home, you have to go to the bank and get a bridge loan to hold you over.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, I've seen that happen too when I lived in the city. There aren't a lot of multiple unit dwellings in the suburbs.  You live in a single family home.  Then you buy a nicer one and sell your current one.  You need the money from the first house to buy the second house. If the timing doesn't work out and your sale is delayed but you have to close on the new home, you have to go to the bank and get a bridge loan to hold you over.



But then when you are ready to retire, you sell the triple decker and move to the suburbs. Fewer landlord headaches. Or you give up the second floor and move to the first. Get more money for the second floor for your retirement. The problem there though is that you don't want kids overhead. 

Andy, as I kid I remember one of my friends father paid the grand sum of $5,000 for a triple decker. Now today that is only a partial payment for the monthly mortgage payment.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2015)

Addie said:


> Here in the city where I grew up, most of my friends that I grew up with would buy a triple decker. (Three apartments high.) They lived on the first floor, renovated the second floor, and rented out the top floor for income. When the second floor was done, they moved upstairs and then rented out the first floor. They lived almost rent or mortgage free while the rental incomes from the other two floors paid the mortgage.
> 
> I personally have never had the desire to own my own home. Too many headaches. Let the landlord do the worrying and repairs.



So it's "most folks that [you] grew up with" and not "most folks." I don't think that's common throughout the country. In newer areas over the last 50 years, most people have bought single-family homes. And many owners of single-family homes fix up their homes at least somewhat to make them appeal to the most buyers. Not everyone wants to buy a home that needs work.

The great thing about having your own home is that you can fix it up however you like. Landlords usually restrict what you can do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 9, 2015)

Sure owning your own place is a lot of work and responsibility, but I wouldn't trade away the fact that our house is OURS or we can do as we wish (without being rude neighbors) for any landlord. And this is being said by someone whose dear spouse just doesn't "do" repairs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








GotGarlic said:


> ...many owners of single-family homes fix up their homes at least somewhat to make them appeal to the most buyers. *Not everyone wants to buy a home that needs work*...


That was the comment made by our OH realtors when I had them over to my parents' home for dinner. Wanted them to point out the important stuff that should be done, so I bribed them with food.  Jan's argument was that Loverly and I could soldier through a complete bathroom overhaul with a lot less pain than a two-income-with-children couple could...in a one-bathroom home.  We restored a LOT (kitchen bath, porch, driveway) but we passed off a nice, sturdy home. Good feeling.


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> So it's "most folks that [you] grew up with" and not "most folks." I don't think that's common throughout the country. In newer areas over the last 50 years, most people have bought single-family homes. And many owners of single-family homes fix up their homes at least somewhat to make them appeal to the most buyers. Not everyone wants to buy a home that needs work.
> 
> The great thing about having your own home is that you can fix it up however you like. Landlords usually restrict what you can do.



Having lived in several different states all across the country and visited quite a few to see friends, Boston does have some unique housing features. Even our tax base is different. A lot of towns and cities I have seen have a separate tax for schools. Not Boston. One property tax and the City or Town will divvy it up among the needed services. 

We also have "triple deckers." An east coast type of housing. Although I once saw three of them standing all alone in Tacoma. They were all identical, such as they are in Boston and were probably six/seven roomers. The were one of the more upscale type. Very large front porch on all three floors.

As a small kid, living on the farm on Cape Cod, all the housing was single family. I can't recall ever seeing a multiple family building. Today, the Cape is covered with Condos. 

Building single family homes in the city doesn't happen too often here. Financially, it is not worth it for the home owner. Just two doors from my daughter, they just built a large two family home. Someone has to help pay for that new home and it is going to be the tenant. And you can bet the rent is going to hit at least $2,000 a month.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 10, 2015)

Love your new home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you JoAnn!


----------



## bakechef (Sep 11, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have another coming...going to decoupage it on the linen closet doors and make a small curtain for the window.
> 
> Rob can find it and towels to match @ Bed, Bath and Beyond



I'm not letting Rob see this thread


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 11, 2015)

I bought two at Anthropologie in blues and torquoise (sp?) a couple of years ago for daughter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2015)

bakechef said:


> I'm not letting Rob see this thread



Dear Rob.

Here is the link for a fantastic paisley shower curtain and I will let you have one of my 20% off coupons.

Hugs,
PF


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 27, 2015)

Now, I had to go back and get a second look at the shower curtain.  LOL  Beautiful!  I love how it matches the tile around the sink and some of your turquoise cans of beauty supplies.  Perfect!  

When we bought this house, it was contingent on our selling the old house.  When we had the closing, we closed on the first house, then didn't even leave the room, and the people we were buying from just came in and sat down for our closing.  That was on a Friday.  We had to be out of our house since it was sold, and we only had the weekend to get moved, so on Saturday we moved into this house within a half hour of the other people moving out.  Fortunately for me the woman was a good housekeeper and the house was immaculate!  Hasn't been that clean since!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2015)

CarolPa said:


> Now, I had to go back and get a second look at the shower curtain.  LOL  Beautiful!  I love how it matches the tile around the sink and some of your turquoise cans of beauty supplies.  Perfect!
> 
> When we bought this house, it was contingent on our selling the old house.  When we had the closing, we closed on the first house, then didn't even leave the room, and the people we were buying from just came in and sat down for our closing.  That was on a Friday.  We had to be out of our house since it was sold, and we only had the weekend to get moved, so on Saturday we moved into this house within a half hour of the other people moving out.  Fortunately for me the woman was a good housekeeper and the house was immaculate!  Hasn't been that clean since!  LOL



The Realtor was just astounded that I liked the color of the walls in the bathroom, when I got the shower curtain up I had to show her why I was so pleased.

 I am going to paint the bedroom about two shades darker in a moss green, the trim in brown and the closet doors in a woodland scene.  The curtains for the bedroom should be here soon, they are a brown and floral pattern.

I got more of the yard done today, ruined my tennis shoes, so I went and got some wellies to wear when I am gardening.  Got the rest of the Virginia Creeper off the fence, pruned the ash trees on the property line and started digging up my flower bed in the front.  The yard is starting to come together, I'm putting the sod and dirt I am digging out of the flower bed on the low spots in the yard.  Once I have the sod rinsed of dirt I will re-seed the front.

The backyard and the south side of the house are projects for next spring.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful place!!

I'll be right over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2015)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Wow, what a beautiful place!!
> 
> I'll be right over.



Thank you!

I'll get the bed set up...


----------



## CatPat (Oct 5, 2015)

I love your new house! It is very nice! I showed it to Joyce and she likes the bathroom sink also. I like the living room with its wealthy colors.

She had one comment: "Those aren't cats, those are mountain lions!"

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

CatPat said:


> I love your new house! It is very nice! I showed it to Joyce and she likes the bathroom sink also. I like the living room with its wealthy colors.
> 
> She had one comment: "Those aren't cats, those are mountain lions!"
> 
> ~Cat



Tell Joyce she has a vivid imagination!  LOL!

The color in the livng room is what made me fall in Love with this house.  The owners were worried they would not find a buyer because of the dark paint, but we Love it.  Makes for a nice Ogre hole.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2015)

I love the color too PF. Our color is even deeper called Rasin, and that's a good description..a very dark red brown. I've not grown tired of it and I bet you won't either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

I think the addition of warmer, darker colors makes a home cozier.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2015)

I think those "rich" colors are wonderful too PF.

We all love Cat so much, and it just occurred to me what she meant when she said.. 


> I like the living room with its "wealthy" colors.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry, PF, I am just seeing this for the first time! Very nice!

How are the cats adjusting?


----------



## CatPat (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh I am sorry! It was a wrong word, yes?

~Cat


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2015)

CatPat said:


> Oh I am sorry! It was a wrong word, yes?
> 
> ~Cat



Don't be sorry, Cat. The English language can be tricky! While rich and wealthy are both used to mean the same thing, rich is also used for a love of flavour or colour (abundance?).

PF I too love the colours.  I am hoping that when we find our house we will either have dark rich colours or TB will allow me to paint them. Our office here has one dark green wall with the others a lighter green. So that's a start!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2015)

CatPat said:


> Oh I am sorry! It was a wrong word, yes?
> 
> ~Cat



Don't be sorry Cat..it's part of your charm Darlin'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, PF, I am just seeing this for the first time! Very nice!
> 
> How are the cats adjusting?



They are loving their giant new playground


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

CatPat said:


> Oh I am sorry! It was a wrong word, yes?
> 
> ~Cat



You used a perfect word, I understood.  We forget the _wealth _of words at our disposal and confine ourselves to using only a few.  You remind us there are more words out there to use.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, English is a very difficult language, yes? It's so confusing many times.

It is sometimes a miracle I did not fail in college!

Yes, I looked up the colors and rich is the description of them. Aunty's front parlour was a very rich and deep blue, and she had somber colors of furniture of it. But it was nice and very delightful with of accents in lighter colors. And very colorful glass stained lamps! I am taking those also!

I love the red room! Joyce likes it also! Do you like your kitchen, my Ogress? I know how you love of cooking! A good kitchen is very nice of cooking, yes?

But also, my tiny kitchen in my Lair was also very nice! There are very good things of crockpots and other appliances who make a tiny kitchen very well also!

I do love very much to see of people who are having nice houses and nice things! This makes me very happy!

~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 5, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You used a perfect word, I understood.  We forget the _wealth _of words at our disposal and confine ourselves to using only a few.  You remind us there are more words out there to use.



Oh I thank you! Yes, so very, very many words to choose of, yes?

I realized of the mistake but maybe the word wealth made more than I said. One can be poor and yet rich with good family and friends, yes? Then one can have wealth and be unhappy.

You have family and friends who love you, so you are wealthy, yes?

I do too!

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

CatPat said:


> Oh I thank you! Yes, so very, very many words to choose of, yes?
> 
> I realized of the mistake but maybe the word wealth made more than I said. One can be poor and yet rich with good family and friends, yes? Then one can have wealth and be unhappy.
> 
> ...



Absolutely!  I am very wealthy, just money poor

My kitchen needs lots of work, I won't be showing any pictures until I have made some progress in getting my new appliances and counter tops done.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2015)

You'll get there with your kitchen PF and I know you're patient. It sounds like a vast improvement in size, compared to the one before the move? The best thing about owning a home is you can change whatever you want. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you Kayelle, first thing will be the stove.  Still looking at all options in an electric range.  You got the GE, right?


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2015)

PF, we are looking at an LG stove. We are really happy with the washer and dryer we got and have heard very good things about their stoves and fridges as well.  Hope that helps. We are holding off getting one until we find our new place.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep, we got the "GE Adora", but it is gas. Can you have gas? It's everything I could want.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2015)

I am really hoping that we can find a house that uses gas. I trained on gas stoves and prefer them hands down over electric.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> PF, we are looking at an LG stove. We are really happy with the washer and dryer we got and have heard very good things about their stoves and fridges as well.  Hope that helps. We are holding off getting one until we find our new place.



Yes, LG is the next Brand I was looking at for a stove.  I've had good luck with the brand.



Kayelle said:


> Yep, we got the "GE Adora", but it is gas. Can you have gas? It's everything I could want.



Drat, Gas...running in a gas line is not looking good for this year, if ever.  But the line would be close to the furnace and water heater gas lines...


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 6, 2015)

You already have a gas line for the furnace and water heater? Why can't you extend that to a gas stove?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 6, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> PF, we are looking at an LG stove. We are really happy with the washer and dryer we got and have heard very good things about their stoves and *fridges* as well...


I have nothing good to say about the LG refrigerator we got about 4-5 years ago. Just my experience - YMMV.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, LG is the next Brand I was looking at for a stove.  I've had good luck with the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Drat, Gas...running in a gas line is not looking good for this year, if ever.  But the line would be close to the furnace and water heater gas lines...



Don't give up on gas if that is what you prefer, call a plumber for an estimate on running the pipe to your kitchen.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 6, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have nothing good to say about the LG refrigerator we got about 4-5 years ago. Just my experience - YMMV.



For fridges and stoves I only have what I have heard to go on but I am very happy with my w/d. Thanks for letting us know you had problems with your fridge.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 6, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> For fridges and stoves I only have what I have heard to go on but I am very happy with my w/d. Thanks for letting us know you had problems with your fridge.


 
Back in Ohio when I was looking to buy my first ever matching W/D, I had narrowed it down to LG and Whirlpool.  I had spent a lot of time with the salesman and we had bonded.  He said something to the effect "you didn't hear this from me, but the brand his repairmen got called out for the most, was LG.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2015)

bethzaring said:


> Back in Ohio when I was looking to buy my first ever matching W/D, I had narrowed it down to LG and Whirlpool.  I had spent a lot of time with the salesman and we had bonded.  He said something to the effect "you didn't hear this from me, but the brand his repairmen got called out for the most, was LG.




When I was researching refrigerators last Fall I found the same complaint.  Too many repairs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> You already have a gas line for the furnace and water heater? Why can't you extend that to a gas stove?



Just paid closing costs and now paying Daddy back for those, can't afford the expense at this time.



Aunt Bea said:


> Don't give up on gas if that is what you prefer, call a plumber for an estimate on running the pipe to your kitchen.



A plumber?  There is a plumbing and heating place in Torrington, if they do free estimates I can at least find out how much it will be.

Thanks Ladies for reminding me of that!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 6, 2015)

Hope it works out for you, Princess! I love my gas stove


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have nothing good to say about the LG refrigerator we got about 4-5 years ago. Just my experience - YMMV.





Aunt Bea said:


> Don't give up on gas if that is what you prefer, call a plumber for an estimate on running the pipe to your kitchen.





LPBeier said:


> For fridges and stoves I only have what I have heard to go on but I am very happy with my w/d. Thanks for letting us know you had problems with your fridge.





bethzaring said:


> Back in Ohio when I was looking to buy my first ever matching W/D, I had narrowed it down to LG and Whirlpool.  I had spent a lot of time with the salesman and we had bonded.  He said something to the effect "you didn't hear this from me, but the brand his repairmen got called out for the most, was LG.





Andy M. said:


> When I was researching refrigerators last Fall I found the same complaint.  Too many repairs.



Thank you for your information on LG.  I've had an LG TV for years and love it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 6, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you for your information on LG.  I've had an LG TV for years and love it.



They've been in the screen business for years - monitors, smartphones, TVs. Appliances are a fairly new business for them, I think.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2015)

I've read similar about LG kitchen appliances.  Advice was to wait a few years until they get the bugs worked out.  They do make good electronics though.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful pictures and exciting times, PF.  I know that your home will quickly fill with warm memories, laughter and love.  

~Kathleen


----------



## CatPat (Oct 19, 2015)

It shall also be filled with warm smells of the cooking, yes?

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 19, 2015)

CatPat said:


> It shall also be filled with warm smells of the cooking, yes?
> 
> ~Cat



Absolutely!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 25, 2015)

I do so love of seeing of this such beautiful home! I expect you shall find everything you need to be perfect of it!

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2015)

It is now mine...no more worrying about if we get to keep it.  I will be slowly renovating things and will post pictures here of before and after.  Shrek is buying me the new stove next month, so I have some work to do before it shows up.

Tonight we sit in front of the fire.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 24, 2015)

What wonderful news. Home Sweet Home. Did you decide to investigate having a gas line run to your kitchen for a gas stove?
I can't wait to hear and see all you do for the nest building!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2015)

Yay, PF and Shrek! How wonderful that you're having Christmas in your own home


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Yay, PF and Shrek! How wonderful that you're having Christmas in your own home



It feels just great!  Thanks!



Kayelle said:


> What wonderful news. Home Sweet Home. Did you decide to investigate having a gas line run to your kitchen for a gas stove?
> I can't wait to hear and see all you do for the nest building!



We will be checking that out after the holidays.  Today, I am just sitting back and relaxing.  The fixes will start after New Years as I am at work for almost all next week.

I wanted to put up the new hardware in the bathroom, but want to paint first.  I'm going to do a cream color on the dark wood and lighten up the bathroom.  Also replacing the fluorescent fixture in the ceiling for an LED.

Baby steps.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 24, 2015)

Baby steps indeed. Now that the ogre-sized step of dealing with the bank and stuff is over, you can enjoy the fun stuff. I hope this is your Merriest Christmas holiday time yet.


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is now mine...no more worrying about if we get to keep it.  I will be slowly renovating things and will post pictures here of before and after.  Shrek is buying me the new stove next month, so I have some work to do before it shows up.
> 
> Tonight we sit in front of the fire.



This couldn't be happening to two nicer more deserving people. Lots of happy meals eaten together in front of the fireplace. Enjoy life. You both deserve  it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2015)

You and Shrek are finally home for the holidays, have a great Christmas!

_Oh, there's no place like home for the holidays, cause no matter how far away you roam, if you want to be happy in a million ways, for the holidays, you cant beat home, sweet home! 
_


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 24, 2015)

So glad you're able to spend the first of many holidays to come in your new home, with family.  Merry Christmas, Princess and Shrek!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2016)

After quite a few hiccups and bumps...and the yard...it's finally here:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2016)

The yard:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2016)

missed the wildflowers:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2016)

new curtains in the dining room & the brown paint on the gray shirt is the trim color on the exterior


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice, PF! You must be so pleased with how everything is coming along


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank, GG!  Be even more pleased when I can get rid of the yards and yards of cardboard...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2016)

Lookin' good, PF.  Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 3, 2016)

_"....the brown paint on the gray shirt is the trim color on the exterior"_ 

 That made me laugh. Can't paint without getting it all over everything, shirt included! 

Looking good, PF.  I'm lovin' that fireplace. Everything in the yard is so green, too - the flowers and pumpkins look like they're thriving.  Thanks for sharing your new pics!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks.
The fireplace...has an expensive to repair to the chimney, we are considering blocking/bricking it up and putting in an electric insert.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 3, 2016)

Lookin' good, PF.  I LOVE your morning glories.  I just love them.  Now, why don't I plant some?   Next year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2016)

They are the Grandpa Ott morning Glories.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't care who's grandpa the Morning Glories are, they are cute enough to make even me get up early enough to enjoy them! 

And WHAT is it with shirts and paint? Like a magnet...

Everything is looking more and more homey.  I hope you make nice friends with your glass-top stove. Some days I wish I had my old coil heating element one back...


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2016)

Looking good PF. I think someone has been putting in some effort.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2016)

It amazes me how much you've accomplished in the last year, congratulations kid!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks, Everyone.  Winter time projects are lining up.  Next summer the back yard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't care who's grandpa the Morning Glories are, they are cute enough to make even me get up early enough to enjoy them!
> 
> _*And WHAT is it with shirts and paint? Like a magnet...
> *_
> Everything is looking more and more homey.  I hope you make nice friends with your glass-top stove. Some days I wish I had my old coil heating element one back...



I now own three paint shirts...


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 4, 2016)

Wowzer, PF!  Many kudos!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2016)

My yard is so full of weeds, time to weed and feed it again.  I'm sure some of the things growing in the wildflower bed are the critters that become tumbleweeds.  Guess I will know in the fall.  That's the problem with wildflower gardens, you have no idea if it's a weed or not.I may have to cover it with black plastic to kill it all off and try again next year.  Meanwhile, it does look nice.  Some of the flowers I know were in the mix, like cosmos and bluebells, have not shown their faces.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks great, PF!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice, PF! Love the new stove and all the green touches around the yard!

I just signed a purchase agreement myself a couple of weeks ago. It's a 90-year-old arts and crafts home about 35 miles south of the Twin Cities. It needs a garage, though. I'll be closing in mid-September, provided I can get a solid bid for the garage/driveway addition, AND get the job scheduled. If not, I'll be looking elsewhere. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great, Steve!  I have my fingers crossed for you.

We are still installing the stove...started at 10:00 this morning.  Lots of funny business in the wiring and the stove was 1/2 inch too wide...some remodeling was done, knocked out the end of one of the cabinets to make the space wide enough.

Dad is coming back, he needed to go home and relax for a bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Installed!!!*

13 hours later...too tired to cook.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Lots of funny business in the wiring...


Be VERY careful with that wiring, *PF*. My Dad did a lot of wiring in our house and didn't ground most of it. I found out why we always got a little shock when resting a hand on the sink while reaching to turn off the light over the sink. NO ground! Same with the outlet that let an old toaster blow out when it was plugged in and being used. It's a miracle none of of died - and I am not exaggerating. Be CAREFUL!

Unless, you know, you want curly hair...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2016)

Daddy is an Electrical Engineer...that does not mean he drives electric trains.

He rewired his own house from the alley to the outlets as it had not been done correctly.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Daddy is an Electrical Engineer...that does not mean he drives electric trains.
> 
> He rewired his own house from the alley to the outlets as it had not been done correctly.


When I was a kid, I was told that my grandfather worked for the Swedish railroad and that he was engineer. I thought that it was wonderful that he drove trains. Then I found out he was the same kind of boring (to a kid) engineer as my dad, the kind that uses paper and pencil. 

If I ever move somewhere that has an electric stove hard wired, I will get an electrician to disconnect it and put a plug in the wall and on the new stove (if it doesn't have one). I've done that before.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2016)

I have faith in PF's judgment and trust in her father's ability to know what he is doing. A great looking stove PF. Oh, how I envy you. I am afraid that maintenance for this building, will never provide anything so nice for the tenants.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 5, 2016)

I suspect, Princess, that those of us who have ever moved a household half envy you the opportunity to start over while the other half heaves a sigh of relief that it's your opportunity, not ours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2016)

The wiring before Dad started was the hinky wiring...it is now to code.  He will be checking the rest of the wiring in my house to make sure that it is up to code.  Dad may be a paper and pencil Electrical Engineer, but he is also an electrician, plumber, carpenter, builder, arborist, gardener, computer programmer...in short, if I need anything built, Dad is the one I go to and he has the knowledge and experience to get it right the first time.  His Degree is in Electrical Engineering, his experience is everything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2016)

tinlizzie said:


> I suspect, Princess, that those of us who have ever moved a household half envy you the opportunity to start over while the other half heaves a sigh of relief that it's your opportunity, not ours.



I can no longer call the Landlord...I am him.  I'm capable in most repairs, but I don't play with electricity.  Found out it's particle board under the laminate on the kitchen counters...boo-hiss, now I have to change my countertop strategy...


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The wiring before Dad started was the hinky wiring...it is now to code.  He will be checking the rest of the wiring in my house to make sure that it is up to code.  Dad may be a paper and pencil Electrical Engineer, but he is also an electrician, plumber, carpenter, builder, arborist, gardener, computer programmer...in short, if I need anything built, Dad is the one I go to and he has the knowledge and experience to get it right the first time.  His Degree is in Electrical Engineering, his experience is everything.



He sounds like my son Spike. Only he is lacking the piece of paper. His all comes from experience since he was 16. If he had to, he could build you a house. The family's "Go To" man also. When maintenance came in to inspect my apartment, Frank, the head honcho, was really impressed with the work Spike did in tiling the kitchen with fancy insets of tiles throughout the walls. Then at another time, he inspected the tiling done in the big room. Half had been done by Spike, the other half by the vendor. He asked Spike if he wanted a job. Spike turned the offer down.


----------



## Souschef (Aug 5, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The wiring before Dad started was the hinky wiring...it is now to code.  He will be checking the rest of the wiring in my house to make sure that it is up to code.  Dad may be a paper and pencil Electrical Engineer, but he is also an electrician, plumber, carpenter, builder, arborist, gardener, computer programmer...in short, if I need anything built, Dad is the one I go to and he has the knowledge and experience to get it right the first time.  His Degree is in Electrical Engineering, his experience is everything.


Dear PF,
Your Dad sounds like mine. He studied Mechanical Engineering, but ended up building our home after the builder went bankrupt. He also built his own sailboat.My mom gave me some pictures a few years ago of me at age 4 with my mom and dad in the boat.


----------



## Souschef (Aug 5, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can no longer call the Landlord...I am him.  I'm capable in most repairs, but I don't play with electricity.  Found out it's particle board under the laminate on the kitchen counters...boo-hiss, now I have to change my countertop strategy...


Dear PF,
I understand the problem. Our countertops were tile, and the drawers were so crappy they were falling apart. We went to granite counters and as large one hole sink. The beauty of the sink is it will hold our largest pan flat for washing.
I have attached a set of pics of our counters. The color is Madura Gold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2016)

You rarely hear of Renaissance Men anymore, I am the daughter of one.


----------



## Souschef (Aug 6, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You rarely hear of Renaissance Men anymore, I am the daughter of one.


You are blessed, PF.
On the subject of Renaissance Man, this is one of my favorite quotes from Hienlin's Time Enough for Love 
A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion,  butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a 	building, write a sonnet, balance  accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give  	orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem,  pitch manure, program a computer, 	cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently,  die gallantly.  Specialization is for insects!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2016)

You really have an advantage if you are able to do-it-yourself when you buy a home (or have super dad nearby).  I'll bet your dad is enjoying being able to help you do these things.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2016)

Souschef said:


> You are blessed, PF.
> On the subject of Renaissance Man, this is one of my favorite quotes from Hienlin's Time Enough for Love
> A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a     building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give     orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer,     cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects!


 
Lazarus Long sure has a way with words.  Love Heinlein, that is also one of my favorite quotes of his.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> You really have an advantage if you are able to do-it-yourself when you buy a home (or have super dad nearby). I'll bet your dad is enjoying being able to help you do these things.


 
He loves being asked for advice, I bounce a lot of ideas off him and he is willing to pitch in and help get the work done.  Dad has been showing me how to use all the machines in his shop.  Next week I am learning about the acetylene welder...that one is being taught to me by Mom, she's the one with the certification!


----------

